# Colt Python shipping boxes



## Rocker

Has anyone bought these boxes on Guns America, Ebay, Gun Broker??? 
Do you think its worth it?
Are they really made by Colt?
Here is one on Guns America I was thinking of getting. There are a lot of Pythons out there without boxes and just thought it would be nice to have a box to go with the one i just bought.. I doubt it will raise the value much but you never know in 10 yrs there may not be _any _ boxes avl so if these are made by Colt they may be worth getting and keeping for my 1965 Python..

Also didnt know if i can trust seller.. Colt Box Man. I did contact him with a question and he wrote right back.. and shows he is "verified" on Guns America but shows no feedback.. payment is to a person and a PO Box.. 
Any advise and info is appreciated.. Thanks

GunsAmerica - Original Colt Python or Diamondback Box and Paper Work - Colt Double Action Revolvers- Modern - Guns For Sale & Gun Auctions B"H


----------



## Baldy

IMHO they have never made a box worth $165.00. I threw mine away many years ago. Is this going to add value to your Colt? Maybe $50.00 bucks, but that's about all I would say. As you can tell I am a shooter and not a collector, but I have a fair idea of what things are worth. Good luck. :smt083


----------



## Rocker

Thanks for your opinion Baldy.. :smt023
yes i am a collector as well as a shooter.. i just like to have what ever came with the gun in a complete package.. cause if/when you go to sell this stuff thats what everyone ask for.. so it makes sense to hold on to all paperwork and the original case it came in if possible.. 

Lots of lurkers reading this post but not many opinions.. isnt that what this forum is for? i see that in a lot of the post.. the forum wont be successful if people are afraid to speak up.. :smt1099


----------



## bruce333

Too expensive.

IMO it doesn't add value if it isn't the actual box that came with the gun. It may be an original box, but not original to the gun.


----------



## Rocker

Yeah thats kind of what im thinking now.. maybe just get a Blue Colt box, lot cheaper and just as good in the long run.... thanks for your input.


----------



## Baldy

Rocker said:


> Thanks for your opinion Baldy.. :smt023
> yes i am a collector as well as a shooter.. i just like to have what ever came with the gun in a complete package.. cause if/when you go to sell this stuff thats what everyone ask for.. so it makes sense to hold on to all paperwork and the original case it came in if possible..
> 
> Lots of lurkers reading this post but not may opinions.. isnt that what this forum is for? i see that in a lot of the post.. the forum wont be successful if people are afraid to speak up.. :smt1099


Mr Rocker I think if you keep that revolver say 20yrs or more like I have mine you will triple your investment at the very least. Good luck with yours:smt033. Here's a picture of my one and only. Everytime I take it to the range someone will ask if I want to sell it. NO!:anim_lol:


----------



## Rocker

Now there's a sweet ride.. nice pics :smt023


----------

